# Westfield WWII tribute bicycle completed World War 2



## stingrayjoe (May 25, 2014)

In honor of Memorial day and especially in recognition of our armed forces I completed this WWII military *tribute *bicycle. This started out as a 1947 civilian model that nobody wanted. I had some of the parts in stock and with the help of some CABE members and Memory Lane Classics I was able to get it as close to period correct as possible. The tires are new old stock Montgomery Wards Riversides. The handlebars are new old stock G.I. Torrington's. The seat is a Person's and is recovered. This is how it was when I bought the bike. 
Wheels are heavy duty with 105 gauge spokes.

*Please PM me direct with all replies. Thanks.*


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2014)

Very cool bike.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 25, 2014)

I like it. Nice job.


----------



## bike (May 25, 2014)

*Sharp!*

Great support of our armed services- 
Thanks to all who served for our freedom!


----------

